# Ultrafire WF-501B or WF-502B?



## Davis (Jun 21, 2012)

For 900 lumens the price for the Ultrafire WF 501b Cree Xml T6 3 Mode Cree Led Flashlight 900 Lumens this is pretty decent. But then there is the WF-502B version and my research shows the 502B to be more spot light and the 501B more flood but is described as “much brighter”. Any thoughts or suggestions regarding batteries, etc.?

This ships from BestDeal777 and I’ve never heard of them. Anybody have any experience orfering from them?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 22, 2012)

They are P60 hosts so the beam pattern and lumen output will depend more on the drop-in... how hard the LED is driven and reflector shape+surface. The host will not have much influence in those respects. I am not familiar with that seller.


----------



## qwertyydude (Jun 22, 2012)

The throw will be the same if they're both XM-L's light output and pattern is dependent on what kind of led is in the module and the reflector design, smooth reflectors throw more, orange peel throw less but have a smoother beam pattern. If it was between these two lights I'd choose the 502B because it has better construction. The 501B has rather flimsy threads and is machined with thinner walls on everything.

But honestly when it comes to P60 flashlights. I always recommend people get a decent host and worry about drop ins later. The Solarforce L2P is far and away a much much better light than any Ultrafires, much more water resistant. I've taken mine diving in swimming pools and even lighting up a hot tub at night for hours at a time and not a single drop of water made its way into the light. Also the hard anodizing is much more durable. A nice plus too is there are lots of accessories for these like various stainless steel bezels, different tailcaps, a lantern head, 18650 extensions for running 2 cell, a turbo head.


----------



## Davis (Jun 22, 2012)

That’s good to know about the reflectors and I’ll keep that in mind as I’m looking around. I’ve been looking around for an inexpensive 1000 lumen (or close to that as possible) flashlight and after checking out the 501B and 502B’s I came across the UltraFire UF-2100 advertised at 1000 lm either 3 or 5 mode and I’d probably go with 5 mode. I’m still relatively new to this hobby and as I look around I’m finding varying prices with different vendors, overseas, etc. and I just want something really bright with a battery and charger that doesn’t cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## qwertyydude (Jun 23, 2012)

Well if you want to go bright for cheap, one of the best bang for the bucks has got to be the Romisen RC-T601 from Shiningbeam. It will put out more lumens than many claimed "1000" lumen lights. And I can guarantee you that no P60 light is 1000 lumens, often the modules use a 1.5 amp driver which limits overall brightness because you can't run high currents in the light due to the thermal limits of the P60 format.

That said the only problem I have with the Romisen RC-T601 is it's not regulated, with my high current capable cells it'll pull a dangerously high 6 amps. So the light is sorta picky about cells, it likes cheaper cells which naturally limit the current to 4 amps or so. I fixed this by putting a 3.5 amp driver in it.

Another possibility is my personal favorite for modding because it's so cheap at $20 is the KD C8 XML, the 3 mode is the least annoying out of all your choices. Mine is simply a 1 mode but it's custom built. The C8 will have an actual regulator that works properly.


----------



## moderator007 (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with qwertydude. Almost all P60 drop-in's are under driven because they don't have a good thermal path. One of the best bang for buck (with lots of lumens) mods I think is the drop-in that can be modified to fit a maglite. Either a 2D with 2 18650's or 2-3AA series adapters or a 6D mag. The drop-in can be found at kaidomain also sku# S010022.


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 6, 2012)

My beef with the 502 is that they (the ones I have, at least) have a slick glossy finish and a stiff tailcap switch, and that results in the flashlight body slipping through my hands when I try to operate it with my thumb. I use the standard grip - my fingers wrapped around the body and my thumb operating the taiilcap switch, and I almost have to use two hands to work the darn things.

Yes the 501 is a little more lightweight, but I have a half dozen of them and I've never had a problem with the threads or with the construction in general. And the matte-finish anodizing makes for a better grip IMO. My 502's sit idle while my 501's get all the action.

Oh, and as mentioned already, the 501 and 502 are essentially the same unit in that they are both 1x18650 P60 hosts with virtually identical gross dimensions, so with the same drop-in they will be the same in terms of brightness and beam pattern.

.
.


----------



## QuePsi83 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all. This is my 2nd post overall. I'm still the FNG I guess. Anyway, a lumen-infected mosquito bit me a few months ago and I caught 'lumen..nesia' (on a low budget) and picked up the Ultrafire Triplet - 501B, 502B and C8. The 501B and 502B are running 1000 lumen CREE XM-L T6s and the C8 is running the 1300 lumen CREE XM-L T6. I've transitioned the SF-6P I purchased back in 2001 to a weapon light role on a picatinny tri-rail. It (the 6P) is running a 750 Lumen Q5 drop-in but will be upgraded to a 1000 lumen CREE XM-L T6 drop-in as soon as that drop-in arrives in a few days it also sports a Solarforce Tactical Head.

I work a 2nd job - 4 nights - in an armed security role and find the 502B an easy fit for my left hand after extracting it from a left-side holster. The dominant right hand is free to handle the G32. The 501B is kept in the car's console. The C8 replaces the [email protected] 3D that been the household goto light source for years. The "Boss" of me - the wife - has warmed up to the 502B and now wants one for her car.

My glove size is 'large' and she is a size smaller. She is an avid 'shooter' as well and had no problem running the 6P concurrent with her G19 and it appears that she's gotten cozy with my 502B of late.

Lighting tools, IMO, are just 'that' - tools. I am impressed at how brilliantly that 502B lights up a freight yard at 3am on a 'dark' night. And, the beam is downright intimidating on foggy nights too!

In my case, the 502B is the 'worker' and the 501B is staged in the car's console. My wife wants a 502B for her car.

Take care


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 15, 2012)

QuePsi83 said:


> Hello all. This is my 2nd post overall. I'm still the FNG I guess. Anyway, a lumen-infected mosquito bit me a few months ago and I caught 'lumen..nesia' (on a low budget) and picked up the Ultrafire Triplet - 501B, 502B and C8. The 501B and 502B are running 1000 lumen CREE XM-L T6s and the C8 is running the 1300 lumen CREE XM-L T6. I've transitioned the SF-6P I purchased back in 2001 to a weapon light role on a picatinny tri-rail. It (the 6P) is running a 750 Lumen Q5 drop-in but will be upgraded to a 1000 lumen CREE XM-L T6 drop-in as soon as that drop-in arrives in a few days it also sports a Solarforce Tactical Head.
> 
> I work a 2nd job - 4 nights - in an armed security role and find the 502B an easy fit for my left hand after extracting it from a left-side holster. The dominant right hand is free to handle the G32. The 501B is kept in the car's console. The C8 replaces the [email protected] 3D that been the household goto light source for years. The "Boss" of me - the wife - has warmed up to the 502B and now wants one for her car.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan. Not that it matters a lot, but do a little reading and you'll find that the lumen claims for these lights are inflated considerably. The sellers use theoretical maximum brightness (as in "lab conditions") to advertise their wares. So your lights aren't putting out anywhere near the claimed brightness. Those numbers are okay for relative comparisons, but just know they're not real world brightness.

Having said that, the XM-L lights ARE bright, and make useful tools for people like you. If I were you, however, I would get a small (maybe a single-AA) pocket light as a backup. These budget Chinese flashlights are pretty reliable, but for situations that could involve your safety, or maybe even your life, I wouldn't rely on them to always work when you need them. Word to the wise there.

I'm also a little surprised you don't use the C8 more. It seems to me to match the smaller 501/2 twins in sheer brilliance, and the bigger head allows for a wider beam (more spill) as opposed to the tight beam of the smaller lights. I have a bunch of 501's and 502's, but when I got my first C8, I quickly ordered another one and all but retired the 501's and 502's.

Now, get your wife that 502 she wants. They're cheap.

.
.


----------



## QuePsi83 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike_TX said:


> I'm also a little surprised you don't use the C8 more. It seems to me to match the smaller 501/2 twins in sheer brilliance, and the bigger head allows for a wider beam (more spill) as opposed to the tight beam of the smaller lights.
> .
> .



Mike - the C8 is in-transit from HK... and I'm expecting it to be delivered today - Monday. The letter carrier hasn't showed up yet. Therefore, it could be today or tomorrow - Tuesday. Now, you've given me food for thought... switching roles for the 502B and the C8. "Hmmm-m-m... Good call there!!!"

And as if this new 'addiction' hasn't run its course, I'm pondering a $95 + FREE S/H Ultrafire T70... hyped at 2500Lumen.

"Yeah! I know about the (lumen) marketing hype." So, any spec I throw out here... is merely verbatim from the 'hypsters'. Thanks for that 're-direction'.


Take care


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jul 21, 2012)

Buying her a SolarForce L2 will be cheaper in the long run. It can use just about any P60 drop-in, can handle plenty of heat [WAY better than the 501/2] and is better made and far more reliable.


----------



## lwknight (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the 501b,502b,504b, and the cree uf2100 all in 600 lumen max configuration.
Every single one is barely worth what I paid ( which was not much) because they cannot
disperse heat and have short full power run times before overheating.
Also the cheap pills that come in them are not reliable at all.

If you just want a cheap bright for occasional use , go for it.
If you need a workhorse , get a real flkashlight.


----------

